# Pics from work / Airshow 09



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Was that a Ryanair fly past in the last pic? Some nice shots :thumb:


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just one of the scheduled departures , the airshow was at east fortune museum of flight , they cant land there so they base all the aircraft at edinburgh airport where i work


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I see, I didn't realise until this summer that the whole thing is like a big carnival tour that goes around all the different sites. I live about 800m from the end of the runway of Biggin Hill in Kent so we get a good view from here


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice shots. I can remember when I was up there with the Cat, we got plonked right at the far end of the airport.


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

Here she is mate in all her glory


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sweet. I was up there with her before she got painted white.


----------



## Ghia-X (Jun 8, 2009)

Great pics...love the skyraider


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice pic's...........:thumb::thumb:


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice pics mate. What is it you do at the airport?


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

Airfield Operations , guess you work there to


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice pics, is that a C-47/DC-3/Dakota? (they always confuse me, but love the look of them!)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I always like the spitfire plane at Edinburgh airport...

Never realised how big they were! 

Nice photos!

:thumb:


----------

